# Contador ascendente descendente del 0 al 90



## jok3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola a todos me podrán ayudar a realizar un circuito para montarlo en un protoboard consta de lo siguiente:

- un contador ascendente descendente del 0 al 90 del 90 al 0, esta información va en 2 displays

- en otros displays que se muestre  las vueltas que hace el contador, me explico, el mismo cuenta del 0 al 90 cuando llega a 90, lleva  "una" vuelta *ascendete* , cuando llega al 90 se regresa hasta 0 cuando  llega a 0(cero) lleva "una" vuelta *descendente* esas vueltas las tengo que mostrar en unos displays 

se que los componentes son 74190 un 7447  y los displays ,pero no se como montarlo, espero que me ayuden muchas gracias


----------



## Sergio Ureña (Ago 1, 2006)

bueno amigo yo tampoco sabia nada sobre el TTL 74190 , me parecio muy bueno ahuria ya no tengo tiempo por hoy de explicarte pero te mando una imagen que saque del proteus ahi ya hize funcionar es muy facil , tienes que sacar de la pata RC0 del primer integrado y llevar a ala entrada de reloj del segundo integrado, te recomiendo que bajes un datasheet y le leas un poco asi entederas mejor , ahi te mando la imagen si todavia tienes dudas avisame mañana tendre mas tiempo de explicarte. es una imagen hecha en proteus si lo tienes copiala y veras como funciona


----------



## jok3 (Ago 1, 2006)

Muy agradecido amigo, realmente muchas gracias.


----------

